# MP DUI Angus



## Scoobie Newbie (25 Feb 2016)

https://www.barrietoday.com/local-news/military-police-member-faces-impaired-charge-201323


----------



## PuckChaser (25 Feb 2016)

1030? Early bird gets the worm I guess....?


----------



## JesseWZ (25 Feb 2016)

Irony is the Angus OPP had to use the CFB Borden breathalyzer. That's a walk of shame for the member alright.


----------



## PMedMoe (25 Feb 2016)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> 1030? Early bird gets the worm I guess....?



Or still loaded from the night before...


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (25 Feb 2016)

It wasn't until a few years ago that I became aware that it was possible to drive to work drunk from the festivities from the night before.


----------



## PuckChaser (25 Feb 2016)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Or still loaded from the night before...



That's a pretty excellent party.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (25 Feb 2016)

Or perhaps to refill the bar. There is an LCBO just a stones throw away and perhaps forgot they open at 12. 

Glad no one was seriously hurt.


----------

